# Junkyards in guadalajara



## siva591 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello folks!! Very good afternoon.

Does anyone know any junkyards in guadalajara. I have 3 beds and a washing machin which I need to remove from my old house urgently. I have time till today but I couldn't sell them all.

Is there any junkyards where they can just take all the stuff for cheap or even for free?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

siva591 said:


> Hello folks!! Very good afternoon.
> 
> Does anyone know any junkyards in guadalajara. I have 3 beds and a washing machin which I need to remove from my old house urgently. I have time till today but I couldn't sell them all.
> 
> ...


In my neighborhood (Centro) there are trucks that drive around with loud speakers soliciting discarded mattresses, washing machines, stoves, etc. There are lots of Chatarrerias around the city that will take most stuff.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

siva591 said:


> Hello folks!! Very good afternoon.
> 
> Does anyone know any junkyards in guadalajara. I have 3 beds and a washing machin which I need to remove from my old house urgently. I have time till today but I couldn't sell them all.
> 
> ...


If I were in a pinch - I would take a couple photos and then head to someplace like HomeDepot or Sams and approach one of the fletes and explain my situation. I'll bet someone would take your stuff off your hands for free...

It's interesting - we lived here three years before I learned where the junkyard is. Turns out it is at least a half hour (or more from our house). They did a great job hiding it behind a small man made mountain of dirt.


----------

